# Erie Dearie, crawler attachment



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Its been years since I've used one and can't remember the correct way to hook crawler for walleye on Erie. Thoughts welcomed please.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Its been years since I've used one and can't remember the correct way to hook crawler for walleye on Erie. Thoughts welcomed please.


If they are large crawlers, i usually tear mine in half, thread it on like you would a plastic worm.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Like Persuader said, use half a worm. I thread the back half up about half an inch and let the head, dark side, dangle down 1-2 inches at most.
Rickerd


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i've always used the whole worm myself. just gob the front half on the hook and let the tail dangle. always worked for me.
sherman


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I thread mine also and I like to pinch off abt 1/4 of crawler tail and start casting


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks to all, hope to be casting soon


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I want to thank you all went up to Erie today and casted Erie Dearies and got a 3 man limit


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> I want to thank you all went up to Erie today and casted Erie Dearies and got a 3 man limit
> View attachment 311709


nice looking group photo. how did you attach the worm?
sherman


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Threaded


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Erie dearie=whole gob of worm. 
Weapon rig=piece of worm


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Got out again tossing dearies. Getting very addicting.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

back when we first started and for yrs the only way we fished was with spinning reels and just let out about 75' to 150' of line and just drifted. I don't remember not getting our limit. it was great fishing back then. and it should be now.
sherman


----------

